# This might be a dumb question, but...



## Coik (Jan 11, 2002)

...is having ten billion forums _really_  necessary?  The sheer number seems like overkill to me...


----------



## Darkness (Jan 11, 2002)

Right - but which ones should be killed off?

My suggestions:
Whereabouts (stuff that goes there could be posted in Rogue's Gallery or Plots, as appropriate)
Creature Scoreboard (General Monster Talk covers this one nicely)
*shrug* Just my 2 cents...

Hm... What else?


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jan 11, 2002)

Ah, he should let me have a whack at the forums.  He'd be left with maybe 6 at the end.   

But I'm a foe of forum over-proliferation...


----------



## Martin (Jan 11, 2002)

I'm, well, I'm reknowned for letting forums grow out of control.

But that's only the people who really know me well.


----------



## Coik (Jan 11, 2002)

Here are the forums I think can go:

D&D Software:  It seems to me that D&D-releated software will be coming out at the exact same instant Hell freezes over, Ryan Dancey comes down with a terminal case of humility, or the Packers somehow manage to justify the extra .5% sales tax for their stadium they strongarmed the county in to by, say, winning a firkin' football game.  I.E., _never._  There seems to be some non-commerical software floating around, like James Buck's generators, but not enough to justify an entire forum.  Put it in General Discussion.

d20 System Games:  There's too much overlap between the d20 System forum.  Merge the two.

Plots, Whereabouts, Rogue's Gallery, Homebrews :  Merge these four into a general "DM Help Center" forum.

General Monster Talk:  What does this forum do that General Discussion and Conversions doesn't?  Axe it.

James Buck's Wish List:  This can be merged into General Discussion.

Fantasy Netbook Community Council:  Just combine these four forums into one.  I don't see why each particular aspect of the Netbooks needs its own forum.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 11, 2002)

I can't touch any hosted site forums - they're not mine to touch.  Which means that most of those in the list above have to stay as they are.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 11, 2002)

Although... I could make plots, whereabouts, rogues gallery etc sub-forums (sort of like the way fight club is a sub forum of in-character).   That would keep them off the main page at least.


----------



## Coik (Jan 12, 2002)

That'd be great, Morrus...it's a start, at least.

I only say that because I was like "PROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HEREPROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HEREPROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HEREPROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HERE!  How can anybody expect to read this many forums?" when I first logged in here.  Imagine what a first-timer will think.

I honestly do think the forums I listed are superfluous, though.  I suppose I would have to talk to the mods of the other forums I want axed, see if they'd be willing to consolidate?


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jan 12, 2002)

Wild!  Changes to your signature are retroactive, everywhere!  So my response earlier has my new sig.  Wacky.

Too bad ya can't axe more, Morrus.  But, hey, lots of people come here, so maybe they'll get used...


----------



## Morrus (Jan 12, 2002)

How's that, then?  The forums are all still there, but grouped differently as sub-forums.  Makes it a little less intimidating at first glance.

It's the best I can do, I think.  Everything under the 'Hosted Sites' category is out of my control.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 12, 2002)

Hmm... that creates a problem.  The sub forums work fine, but the parents work as forums too... I could lock them, but then poeple might just think that the whole category is locked, rather than the single forum that forms the category heading.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 12, 2002)

Solved that one... locked the forums that act as categories and replaced the locked forum graphic with the normal fourm graphic.  The only drawback is that if a fourm ever is locked, there's no graphic to indicate it.  But then, when has a forum here ever been locked?


----------



## Darkness (Jan 12, 2002)

Woo-hoo! I love the new organization, Morrus!

Heh. These new features are really nifty...


----------



## The It's Man (Jan 12, 2002)

Looks much better Morrus


----------



## Coik (Jan 15, 2002)

I just want to say...

Weeeeee!  I changed the world!

Seriously, things do look a _lot_ better.


----------



## Vuron (Jan 15, 2002)

Bastard! I liked the cubic buttload of forums!


----------

